# Menzerna - I want to know EVERYTHING



## LookingToLearn (Jun 26, 2008)

I'm looking into using the Menzerna line. I know that a large number of people on this forum use Menzerna so I would love to learn from you! I need to know just how each polish breaks down, what kind of techniques work best... I'm going to need something to use by hand (for those places that can't be polished by machine), polishes/compounds to use with the rotary (Dewalt DW849), polishes/compounds to use with my Flex XC3401VRG dual action polisher, and some to use with my DA (DW443). I'm also going to need advice on pads and anything else you think I need to know.

Thank you for your time.


----------



## German Taxi (Nov 6, 2007)

Hi, have you had a look at this.....

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=66024


----------



## German Taxi (Nov 6, 2007)

And this.....

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=42660

A lot of reading but some great info/insights/tips from some of the best and most experienced on here. Also has some specific comment about Menzerna polishes. Well worth a read.


----------



## German Taxi (Nov 6, 2007)

And I've just found this while looking for something else!

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=9294


----------



## jyrkiboy (Oct 4, 2007)

http://www.menzerna.de/27.html?&L=1

And here


----------



## LookingToLearn (Jun 26, 2008)

Thanks for the information. I read everything! But what I am looking for is more of a very specific technique guide. How many passes at what speed with what pad, what backing plate, what machine, how long...

I understand that technique is everything, so I need to hear what techniques are working for all of you?


----------



## bluevortex (Aug 10, 2007)

LookingToLearn said:


> Thanks for the information. I read everything! But what I am looking for is more of a very specific technique guide. How many passes at what speed with what pad, what backing plate, what machine, how long...
> 
> I understand that technique is everything, so I need to hear what techniques are working for all of you?


trial and error? Different techniques for different paint types. I started detailing last year. Initially found megs 80 & 83 easier to use however, Menzerna seems to work quicker with less passes required to achieve desired result IMO. Suggest picking some up and get going. I was never one for instruction manuals


----------



## LookingToLearn (Jun 26, 2008)

For starters, who can give me suggestions on three products to buy. A compound, a polish, and a finishing polish. I would be happiest if the polished finished out to an LSP ready finish. And by that I mean a swirl free hologram free finish. I am not looking for absolute perfection. I like it on my cars, but most customers are not willing to pay for that level of correction. I have chosen Menzerna because I here their intensive polish is great stuff. In reality though, every once in a while I will run into a customer who wants perfection so I am going to need a final polish product.

I have done some digging and my current thoughts are as follows

Power Gloss POS34A (isn't this the only compound they make?)
PO85RD3.02
Menzerna Final Finish PO106FF

Also, I am thinking of purchasing PO91L for door handle areas, and other hard to reach places that must be done by hand. The only problem here is WHERE CAN I BUY THIS STUFF?

If you think I should look into a different product let me know. If not, please provide me with some insight into each one of these. Which ones have longer working times, which ones will need a spritz of LT before they have broken down completely? Any help would be nice.


----------



## Nickos (Apr 27, 2006)

i'm going to go for the cleanyourcar menzerna pack to begin with i think as i am in a similiar situation. comes with 2 x 250mls and 2 pads and backing plate!


----------



## LookingToLearn (Jun 26, 2008)

If anyone else is looking into Menzerna polishes, I highly recommend running a search for threads started by Dave KG in "The Showroom" he outlines his product specific techniques with regard to the different Menzerna polishes and even a few 3M polishes. If you are too lazy to do that here is what I have gathered.

The neccessary polishes for your arsenal.

S34A Power Gloss
PO85RD3.02 Intensive Polish
PO106FF Final Finish (a more all around finishing polish that can be used on lightly swirled cars)
PO85RD Final Finish (a dedicated finishing polish)

How they should be applied:

S34A Power Gloss (cut and dash method designed to save time)
•	Spread at 600rpm, 1 pass
•	Begin to work at 1200rpm, 2 - 3 passes
•	Work at 1500-1800rpm until defects removed


----------



## LookingToLearn (Jun 26, 2008)

PO85RD3.02 Intensive Polish with the Zenith Point Technique as follows:
•	Spread at 600rpm, 1 pass
•	Begin working at 1200rpm, 3 - 4 passes
•	Work at 1500rpm, 10 passes until residue clear
•	Refine at 1200rpm, 3 - 4 passes


----------



## LookingToLearn (Jun 26, 2008)

PO85RD3.02 Intensive Polish (Cut and dash method to be used if you are polishing soft paint, or already know that you will be following up with PO85RD)
•	Spread at 600rpm, 1 pass
•	Begin working at 1200rpm, 3 - 4 passes
•	Work at 1500rpm until residue clear


----------



## LookingToLearn (Jun 26, 2008)

Menzerna Final Finish PO106FF on a Meguiars W8006 polishing pad and Makita 9227 rotary. 
•	Spread at 600rpm, 
•	Two passes at 1200rpm 
•	Eight to ten passes (yes, that many! thoroughly break the polish down) at 1500rpm before making 
•	Two final passes at 900rpm to refine the finish


----------



## LookingToLearn (Jun 26, 2008)

PO85RD Final Finish
•	Spread at 600rpm, 1 pass
•	Begin working at 900rpm, 2 - 3 passes
•	Work at 1200rpm, 4 - 5 passes
•	Work at 1500rpm, 5 - 7 passes until residue clear
•	Refine at 1200rpm, 2 - 3 passes
•	Burnish at 900rpm, 2 - 3 passes


----------



## LookingToLearn (Jun 26, 2008)

Pads
Dave appears to be using the Meguiars pads for just about everything. If you have any questions about what pad to use when, I suggest reading his rotary polishing guide.


----------



## LookingToLearn (Jun 26, 2008)

Wet Sanding
After reading a few of his write ups, it has become obvious that most of the time he uses 3 inch Abralon sanding discs, usually working with 4000 grit, though in some situations, it is necessary to move further down the scale in terms of grit. He puts these sanding discs on his PC and adds some soapy water to the surface (to help preven pig-tails). One of the nice things about the Abralon discs is that they have foam backings and are therefore able to soak up more of the lubricant being used.


----------



## LookingToLearn (Jun 26, 2008)

Remaining Issues
Does he like the "fast cut plus" better than power gloss? (doesn't matter to me because fast cut plus is not sold in the US yet so I can't get a hold of it anyway
Is it imperative that you use a Rotary polisher with an RPM setting below 1000? (this is an issue for me as I already own a DeWalt Rotary polisher, which works well, but some lower speed settings would be great!)
Cutting-in! - He suggests you use PO91L since it's abrasives break down so easily, but that is simply IMPOSSIBLE to find in the US, so I am wondering what he recommends for those of us without access to this polish)


----------

